# Crazy Trailer Question



## Gitzet (Aug 12, 2013)

I may be purchasing a 4' x 8' flat bed utility trailer.

My thought is I could build a detachable bunk rack that could placed on the trailer to support a lightweight 14 or 15 foot john boat. Of course seats, engine, TM, battery, stuff, etc. would have to be removed in order to use the trailer for hauling trash, lawn tractor, etc.

I figure I'd need to extend the trailer tongue too in order to center the boat.

How crazy is this whacked-out idea? :lol: 

How's this for a 4th post? :mrgreen:


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 12, 2013)

Definitely something that is possible, although you might be able to save a lot of time and frustration and just look for a used trailer on CL. In the end you might not spend any more on a used trailer than you would extending a flat bed trailer's tongue and building a bunk system along with getting a winch post set-up. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sawmill (Aug 12, 2013)

Why not go the other way? Purchase a boat trailer and make a deck that will fit on it. Probably will cost less to do it this way.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 12, 2013)

Yea that could be another option for you, I guess it depends on how often you will be using the trailer for each purpose.


----------



## DrNip (Aug 12, 2013)

Make sure it is long enough since it sounds like the boat would be sitting high on the trailer.


----------



## Gitzet (Aug 12, 2013)

Here's a pic of the utility trailer. I'd probably use the boat more than I'd haul stuff, but the idea of having a multi-purpose trailer that would be able to haul my lawn tractor too sounds really appealing. I'd make the portable bunk out of 2x4's and figure out a way to secure it to the bed of the trailer. I'm pretty sure I could secure the boat petty good with tie-down ratchet straps. I did not think I'd need a winch. Guess I need to think on this some more.................


----------



## Gitzet (Aug 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325711#p325711 said:


> DrNip » 12 Aug 2013, 10:34[/url]"]Make sure it is long enough since it sounds like the boat would be sitting high on the trailer.



I was thinking (hoping really) I could build the bunk frame so it was low to the bed of the trailer! :lol: 

Great advice! Thanks!


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 12, 2013)

I think it is definitely a possibility if you put some thought into it, you just gotta figure it all out to make it work! I just dont see how you would be able to do it without some sort of winch though. Looks low enough of a trailer to make it work somehow!

You would need to make sure you have the length for it too, otherwise you will have the back end hanging off and that opens the door for all kinds of problems.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 12, 2013)

I've found that the balance point of utility trailers and boat trailers are not the same due to the location of the axle. It can be done but getting the boat properly located on the trailer and the correct tongue weight can take some work.


----------



## GTS225 (Aug 12, 2013)

Might I suggest that you start with a motorcycle rail that's intended to bolt to the center of a flatbed? Modify it from there by adding a couple keel rollers at proper locations. Then build your bunks as seperate items to be attached to the trailer floor at appropriate locations to support your hull as needed. Three pieces, removable as needed. You could even extend the front tire stop leg on the bike rail to mount a hand crank winch for boat loading.

Roger


----------



## sawmill (Aug 13, 2013)

Do you have the boat? If you do let me know I think I have an idea


----------



## nlester (Aug 13, 2013)

I went the other way. I bought I bought a boat trailer and built a box for it. The sides of the box can be removed to make a flat bed.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=30745


----------



## Gitzet (Aug 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325859#p325859 said:


> sawmill » 13 Aug 2013, 09:26[/url]"]Do you have the boat? If you do let me know I think I have an idea



I don't have it yet, but I'm looking at a BPS '1542 LW tracker topper', 15' and about 200 lbs.

Thanks!


----------



## sawmill (Aug 14, 2013)

OK Measure from your trailer jack to the appox center of your axle and get me that measurement. Are you going to be using a motor and if so do you intend on leaving it on the boat when you trailer it? What you need to do is get your boat past the center of you axle by 12 or more inches. You can lay 2 4X4's on the bed of the trailer and go from the front of it to the back of your boat. You will have to be able to get your boat far enough ahead on your trailer so you have tongue weight or the trailer will whip. It looks like your axle is far back on your trailer so that helps. You can add some steel plates on the bottom of you deck that are tapped so you can bolt and unbolt your 4X4's. If you bolt these plates to the deck of your trailer they will stay in place and be ready anytime. For th rear tiedowns you could add a eyebolt on the 4X4 to strap your boat to


----------



## DrNip (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah I was thinking of the 2 - 4x4 idea. Something along the idea of this.

https://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/boa/3990695610.html


----------

